# Which fuel are you using (TFSI 2.0)



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys n gals.

Im wondering, which fuel are u using for your TFSI 2.0 ? Unleaded with how many octanes ? 95? 98? 100?

Thanks


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I use shell v power which is 99ron here in the UK


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I use premium unleaded 98 octane


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Using premium, normally Tesco Momentum, but Amex currently running a £5 rebate over March (might be useful for anyone with a card) so using their premium - both Esso fuel.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for comments..

Im wondering is it better to use 100 octane or 98 octane.. can the higher octane fuel harm motor?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The engine will run perfectly well on all octanes. It has been 'detuned' from its optimum in order to run on varying grades from around the world. It is a compromise tune if you like.

I shall be running my TTS on regular unleaded whether it be supermarket or Shell..


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

cool.. but will it run better on higher octane values ?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

In a blind test I'd lay big money down that you couldn't tell tbh.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Would not disagree on the comments relating to performance, I doubt I could tell the difference either, however for an extra £2.50/tank we buy it for the additives to maintain the injectors and keep the engine clean - if the hype is to be believed.


----------



## BobDerby (Mar 8, 2015)

To be honest I just use bog standard unleaded from Sainsbury's


----------



## mzyutmp (Feb 3, 2015)

I did an extensive test using various fuels in my 981 Boxster. I found that shell Optimax was the best for power pick up and fuel economy.

I will be using Premium unleaded in my TTS when I get it in May and see which is best. I would rather forgo a latte a week to look after my £40K car...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Standard ECU will adapt to lower octane fuel and pull back timing where necessary to prevent knock, resulting in a loss of peak power. The highest grade pump fuels available in the UK are momentum99 and v power. Why anyone would buy a sports car and not use either of these 2 fuels is beyond me.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

TootRS said:


> Standard ECU will adapt to lower octane fuel and pull back timing where necessary to prevent knock, resulting in a loss of peak power. The highest grade pump fuels available in the UK are momentum99 and v power. Why anyone would buy a sports car and not use either of these 2 fuels is beyond me.


Fully agree


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

SpudZ said:


> The engine will run perfectly well on all octanes. It has been 'detuned' from its optimum in order to run on varying grades from around the world. It is a compromise tune if you like.
> 
> I shall be running my TTS on regular unleaded whether it be supermarket or Shell..


Frankly unbelievable.

You have bought a £40k, 310hp highly tuned 2.0t engined sports car and you scrimp on the cost of a litre of fuel? Over a tank, the equivalent to the cost of a sandwich (Tesco Momentum 99 is +5ppl over its base 95)

You are aware that filling it up with 95 octane may result in a 10% reduction in power yes? 10% of 310 will certainly be noticeable.

Why buy the TTS model? Performance benefit over the base car? If so, saving 5p on a litre of fuel is pretty criminal. Doesn't really make sense to me but each to their own.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

I was a little sceptical over fuel, especially as my previous Porsche Boxster didn't seem much different on varying fuels. My current V6 TT however runs VERY noticeably better on V-Power or Momentum. Compared to other super-unleaded fuels it's nippier and with 95 ron it runs like it needs an urgent service. A few pence extra a litre is worth it in my eyes.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

There was a noticeable difference on my MK2 V6 and was always using tesco 99. But it all depends on the engine.... does the user manual mention power loss with the MK3 ? Not sure the new engines need higher octane... For my current BMW 328i, it doesn't make any difference...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its difficult to judge whether higher octane fuel is giving you better performance but you can measure any effect on fuel consumption, which is also an indication of any variation in power output.
On my previous car for which 98 RON was recommended I did a test over several weeks using my normal driving routines using Shell standard unleaded and then V-power. I found that there was a clear improvement in mpg using V-power. In fact the extra mpg I got from V-power more than covered the extra cost per litre. No brainer!
Try it for yourself. You need to allow for running on 3 or 4 tank fulls of each fuel type first to get the true results.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Its difficult to judge whether higher octane fuel is giving you better performance but you can measure any effect on fuel consumption, which is also an indication of any variation in power output.
> On my previous car for which 98 RON was recommended I did a test over several weeks using my normal driving routines using Shell standard unleaded and then V-power. I found that there was a clear improvement in mpg using V-power. In fact the extra mpg I got from V-power more than covered the extra cost per litre. No brainer!
> Try it for yourself. You need to allow for running on 3 or 4 tank fulls of each fuel type first to get the true results.


Octane rating has no effect on fuel consumption.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TootRS said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Its difficult to judge whether higher octane fuel is giving you better performance but you can measure any effect on fuel consumption, which is also an indication of any variation in power output.
> ...


According to info in the owners manual from VW and by my findings - it does.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

The octane rating is a measure of how resistant the fuel is to ignition under compression, no relation to fuel consumption. Testing your consumption as you have described is also fairly unreliable due to the amount of variables involved eg. weather, temperature, weight in the car, traffic conditions, even different batches of the same fuel.


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

I've ran my old 225 on v-power since I got it two months ago and it was on 28.7mpg average over 2200 miles up until last week when my missus filled it up with 95 ron, I reset the mpg at this and it's no different, and I still drive it the same way. I notice a slight difference in power, I think, but that might be in my head. It still gets up to highly inappropriate speeds quickly.. so it doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I just noticed today that on fuel cap it says : super or unleaded 95 ron... Ive poured in 98 ron and its driving goood 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TootRS said:


> The octane rating is a measure of how resistant the fuel is to ignition under compression, no relation to fuel consumption.


Yes, quite right and that affects the engine's power delivery.



TootRS said:


> Testing your consumption as you have described is also fairly unreliable due to the amount of variables involved eg. weather, temperature, weight in the car, traffic conditions, even different batches of the same fuel.


Fully aware of all that which why I ran my tests in conditions that were constant as much as possible and over several weeks so that variations averaged out.

But if you don't believe me then Google it as I did just now.


----------

